# Ruby's and my very first show!!!



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

What a fun event it was =) 

Here is my little VP1 from long coat baby puppy class!!! 

We have our first German Shepherd Dog Club of America-Working Dog Association show card and trophy! Will go to Sieger show in May  

Ears are down today, show business is hard work. 


03232014-35 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


03232014-34 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr

Ears up just for one day, how perfect!


03232014-22 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


03232014 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

How adorable, congratulations.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Go Ruby!! Congratulations!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

What was really fun is that we saw every type of shepherd at the show. People showed black and sable as well as a liver shepherd!!! It was just awesome. 

My favorite part was to get kisses from my favorite boys, VA (BSZS) Chacco von der Freiheit-Westerholt and VA2 (BSZS) Nino von Tronje.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Neko said:


> What was really fun is that we saw every type of shepherd at the show. People showed black and sable as well as a liver shepherd!!! It was just awesome.
> 
> My favorite part was to get kisses from my favorite boys, VA (BSZS) Chacco von der Freiheit-Westerholt and VA2 (BSZS) Nino von Tronje.



You own Nino von Tronje ?? If so, what a dog....Vice World Sieger I thought at one point. What dog show were you at?...I'd like to see Nino von Tronje as well.

SuperG


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

go Ruby!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

SuperG said:


> You own Nino von Tronje ?? If so, what a dog....Vice World Sieger I thought at one point. What dog show were you at?...I'd like to see Nino von Tronje as well.
> 
> SuperG


No No lol, but they were there as a special treat for the show  I just admire them. I have pictures of both of them and they are seriously as red as on the photos. 

We went to Universal Hundesport show in Atlanta


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love the trophy photo


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Aaarrrgghh...now those pics drive me crazy cause I was looking forward to getting to meet you and getting a fuzzzzy puppy fix. 

And I missed it.

Even Jasmine was packing up...so I didn't shop her good dog stuff.



We will have to coordinate better next time!

Congrats, congrats, congrats though!!! 

Very exciting and wonderful and I'll share here as well how Jasmine told me the only thing stopping the Judge from packing up Ruby and taking her home with him was his wife saying enough dogs!! :congratulations:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Aaarrrgghh...now those pics drive me crazy cause I was looking forward to getting to meet you and getting a fuzzzzy puppy fix.
> 
> And I missed it.
> 
> ...



I am so so sad we missed each other! And I hope we plan better next time. 

The judge was so kind to everyone and that's the only part of his speech I heard about Ruby lol. Because no one is taking my puppy home with them. 

Nino's owner kept asking me if she is Nino's baby lol. 

I am so grateful for her and lucky to own her.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Definately! Planning is key. 

Did they compete with Paxx? In my admittedly newbie non expert eye that's a nice, moderate, athletic male....


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Paxx is currently training in Germany  He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Jenna won the class on Saturday, so proud.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Good day all around. 

What city is the Sieger show being held at in May?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

St. Lous!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That will be quite an adventure. 


and congrats on the club too. I'd love to be a founding member of a new club. You can help shape the club culture that way. Please share how that progresses as well!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

so exciting =)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

She's as fluffy-cute and as beautiful as ever!! She looks pleased with her trophy, and congratulations on the VP1 rating! So I guess the "poor little homeless puppy" from a few threads back can clean up pretty well :wub:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Go Ruby, great trophy shot!!! Too pretty!!! Bob


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha thank you Rei! yep she cleans up very well  Very good actress. 

The trophy picture was a challenge, you can imagine what she was trying to do to it. I was waiving sticks above my head while focusing camera.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats! :wub:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats! She's adorable.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She looks so proud posing with her trophy - good girl and a PRETTY one!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It was super fun, I cant wait for the Sieger show!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats Neko on your girls VP1. So jealous! Hahaha. I was going to go into the May show but then decided against it and might just do some of the smaller local shows to start out. 




SuperG said:


> You own Nino von Tronje ?? If so, what a dog....Vice World Sieger I thought at one point. What dog show were you at?...I'd like to see Nino von Tronje as well.
> 
> SuperG


Oooh that dog is my boy's "grandpa"!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations. She's beautiful. So is her brother.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> Haha thank you Rei! yep she cleans up very well  Very good actress.
> 
> The trophy picture was a challenge, you can imagine what she was trying to do to it. I was waiving sticks above my head while focusing camera.


Good actress and award winning looks - she's the full package 

Haha, and you should see me when I'm trying to take pictures of dogs, too! I'm all but dancing and juggling balls and treats when I'm trying to keep their focus. Trent's about bored with all of my tricks now, so I'm always coming up with new weird noises to make, or dramatic gestures.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great photos of gorgeous young lady..........How proud you must be...


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Extremely proud! my smile wrapped around my head, everyone could see.


----------



## harrisbrown99 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Congratulations*

She looks just like my Hope. The coloring, the way she looks. She is just grown.


----------

